# Ideal hair:



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Curly, dirty blonde, medium to long hair.








looks insanely striking and has high appeal to women.

straight black/brown hair is boring.


----------



## Soulrack (Mar 12, 2020)

You need colouring to match, jfl an indian or some ethnic getting this haircut


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> You need colouring to match, jfl an indian or some ethnic getting this haircut


curly hair is ideal on all races.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 12, 2020)

Legit. Wavy/curly hair is the best type of hair.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 12, 2020)

only in pics, real life is completely different


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 12, 2020)

Just have a jewfro theory


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> only in pics, real life is completely different


in real life its even better. every time ive spent the fucking hour in the morning it takes to make my curly hair sleek and nice looking like in these pics ive gotten compliments from girls. its striking as fuk.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Face halo....

Its legit jewfro


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Just have a jewfro theory














theres a reason why all the greek gods had curly hair and its because curly hair is aesthetic as fuck


----------



## athnico (Mar 12, 2020)

so glad i told this dude about curly hair, id say black hair with 3a curly hair with tan skin is probably the most ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 12, 2020)

athnico said:


> so glad i told this dude about curly hair, id say black hair with 3a curly hair with tan skin is probably the most ideal


dirty blond is superior


----------



## weallburninhell (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Curly, dirty blonde, medium to long hair.
> View attachment 304696
> View attachment 304698
> 
> ...


Looks like noodles lol


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Face halo....
> 
> Its legit jewfro


keep crying for greek god hair


----------



## athnico (Mar 12, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> dirty blond is superior


it depends on your colouring. problem with lighter curly hair is that it makes it look like you have noodles on your head. all my friends with dark brown/black curly hair legit gives them a +1psl boost.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> Looks like noodles lol


posts 829 reputation 329 anime signature


----------



## weallburninhell (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> posts 829 reputation 329 anime signature


care .


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> care .


if i did i would take the effort to block your path and fill with special sauce


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

Lol curly hair is subhuman and that light hair color is gay. Hair like this is ideal. Dark Brown, thick, wavy hair


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol curly hair is subhuman and that light hair color is gay. Hair like this is ideal. Dark Brown, thick, wavy hair
> 
> View attachment 304727
> View attachment 304728
> View attachment 304729


looks like shit compared to the greek gods i posted


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> looks like shit compared to the greek gods i posted


"greek gods" = africans with curly wool hair and blonde hair?

Curly hair is shit. You look like you have wool on top of your head, like a lamb or something.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 12, 2020)

Reminder that OP has curly hair

Make of that what you will


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Reminder that OP has curly hair
> 
> Make of that what you will


lets add the fact that im 6'9" with hunter eyes too just to make u straight haired copers rope


Yuyevon said:


> "greek gods" = africans with curly wool hair and blonde hair?
> 
> Curly hair is shit. You look like you have wool on top of your head, like a lamb or something.


tell that to the girls that literally touch my wool son

@Aesthetic gtfih bro


----------



## athnico (Mar 12, 2020)

wavy hair to curly hair is ideal, you cant do alot with straight hair. curly hair just looks exotic man, id say its one of the top halos. for all you curtain copers, curly hair with curtains looks even better than straight hair with curtains


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

This is cope thread


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> lets add the fact that im 6'9" with hunter eyes too just to make u straight haired copers rope
> 
> tell that to the girls that literally touch my wool son
> 
> @Aesthetic gtfih bro


You look like a lamb sonny boy

Lmfao at thinking this looks good. Just ROFL


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You look like a lamb sonny boy
> 
> Lmfao at thinking this looks good. Just ROFL
> View attachment 304732
> View attachment 304733


post ur hair, then.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You look like a lamb sonny boy
> 
> Lmfao at thinking this looks good. Just ROFL
> View attachment 304732
> View attachment 304733


LMFAO

Caged hard


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 12, 2020)

This is legit actually


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> post ur hair, then.


https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me.103470/


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> curly hair is ideal on all races.
> View attachment 304703
> View attachment 304706
> View attachment 304708


True. Idk why but straight hair (especially long) looks very unappealing


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You look like a lamb sonny boy
> 
> Lmfao at thinking this looks good. Just ROFL
> View attachment 304732
> View attachment 304733







bro u are in no position to insult the way people look

please undo what uve done and get a therapist for ur BDD because uve literally micheal jacksonmaxxed
like nigga what the *FUCK 

@Yuyevon please tell me that shit is temporary swelling*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

i already removed the fillers 10 days ago so chill brother


----------



## Caligula (Mar 12, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> You need colouring to match, jfl an indian or some ethnic getting this haircut



cope look at this gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> i already removed the fillers 10 days ago so chill brother


thank fucking god holy shit i was legit freaked out as fuck

can you send your current eye area?


Caligula said:


> cope look at this gigachad
> 
> View attachment 304754


his hair is unironically the best part about his head


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> lets add the fact that im 6'9" with hunter eyes too just to make u straight haired copers rope
> 
> tell that to the girls that literally touch my wool son
> 
> @Aesthetic gtfih bro


jfl at @Yuyevon coping hard ITT, curly hair literally halos someone IRL insanely hard and makes them look more striking and aesthetic (especially a white guy with brown hair and slight tanned skin and light eyes imo).

When i grew my curls out, girls loved it and always asked to touch it and said i looked way better in it. Literally would get way more iOis While the only people who talked shit about it was this one Asian aspie with sonic the hedgehog tier hair.

You ever realise it is only people with straight hair that talk shit on guys with curly hair and hairstyle, jfl. Wonder why that is 🤔 .


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> jfl at @Yuyevon coping hard ITT, curly hair literally halos someone IRL insanely hard and makes them look more striking and aesthetic (especially a white guy with brown hair and slight tanned skin and light eyes imo).
> 
> When i grew my curls out, girls loved it and always asked to touch it and said i looked way better in it. Literally would get way more iOis While the only people who talked shit about it was this one Asian aspie with sonic the hedgehog tier hair.


all fax no printer ^^

people cant take the Greek God pill


----------



## her (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Lol curly hair is subhuman and that light hair color is gay. Hair like this is ideal. Dark Brown, thick, wavy hair
> 
> View attachment 304727
> View attachment 304728
> View attachment 304729


That's straight hair.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 12, 2020)

I'd have wavyish kinda curly hair if my family would let me grow that shit out


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 12, 2020)

JFL at the retards here saying curly is ideal 😂😂😂

No wonder why most of you are invisible and can’t get attention irl 

Wavy/straight is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 12, 2020)

Legit thread I looked best with curly hair


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 12, 2020)

This hairstyle looks like complete shit if your FACE isn’t good. You also need light eyes.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 305319
> View attachment 305320
> 
> 
> ...


first 3 look better curly

barretts stylist should be shot for that pic


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 12, 2020)

over 4 ginger, straight and norwooding


----------



## averagemog (Mar 12, 2020)

Guess it's opinion but I think all these guys would look better with short (not shaved or faded) sides and long on top, but I'm just a grey.


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 12, 2020)

Copenstein


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

averagemog said:


> but I'm just a grey.


im glad you realize that.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 12, 2020)

looks low T


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

streege said:


> looks low T


"Many Gods, Goddesses & Royalty from ancient Greece have beautiful curly hair or locks that was embraced and also celebrated for beauty. In Ancient Greece, curly hair was the height of beauty. Statues of gods and goddesses with perfect bodies were created with perfect ringlets to match"

Keep crying for the greek gods

greekgodmaxxing is legit


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 12, 2020)

The girl I'm dating has curly hair


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> "Many Gods, Goddesses & Royalty from ancient Greece have beautiful curly hair or locks that was embraced and also celebrated for beauty. In Ancient Greece, curly hair was the height of beauty. Statues of gods and goddesses with perfect bodies were created with perfect ringlets to match"
> 
> Keep crying for the greek gods
> 
> greekgodmaxxing is legit


little D was also the epitom of masculinity in greek empire


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> curly hair is ideal on all races.
> View attachment 304703
> View attachment 304706
> View attachment 304708


I think I have a pic of that last guy getting brutally mogged by barrett


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

aka curtains @Nosecel was right all along and ive only realised now tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 12, 2020)

*all shit features of op are useless theory confirmed aigain *@Alexanderr @oldcell
He has low pfl: Thread about high pfl is not essential
He has blond jewfro hair: straight brown and black hair are boring

*INEEDCONFIDENCEMAX.ME*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 12, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 305700
> 
> aka curtains @Nosecel was right all along and ive only realised now tbh


i used to have the same hair shape.


Mathafack said:


> *all shit features of op are useless theory confirmed aigain *@Alexanderr @oldcell
> He has low pfl: Thread about high pfl is not essential
> He has blond jewfro hair: straight brown and black hair are boring
> 
> *INEEDCONFIDENCEMAX.ME*


people pattern are so predictable jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> *all shit features of op are useless theory confirmed aigain *@Alexanderr @oldcell
> He has low pfl: Thread about high pfl is not essential
> He has blond jewfro hair: straight brown and black hair are boring
> 
> *INEEDCONFIDENCEMAX.ME*


keep crying for the greek gods




keep crying for those without pfl






Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 305700
> 
> aka curtains @Nosecel was right all along and ive only realised now tbh


no weeb shit in my threads please


streege said:


> little D was also the epitom of masculinity in greek empire


little D was for purity. Demons were illustrated with big D symbolizing temptation and lust, which were frowned upon back then.

ancient greece was the ideal society indeed


----------



## Mateusz74 (Mar 12, 2020)

Curly hair looks like shit imo. Straight/wavy mogs. Just personal preference I guess


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> lets add the fact that im 6'9" with hunter eyes too just to make u straight haired copers rope


Can you post eye area?


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Curly, dirty blonde, medium to long hair.
> View attachment 304696
> View attachment 304698
> 
> ...


Its over for straighhaircels


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Its over for straighhaircels


how will they cope?!??!??


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> how will they cope?!??!??


They need to buy hair curling iron or get a perm


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 12, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Legit. Wavy/curly hair is the best type of hair.





Fuk said:


> how will they cope?!??!??


Fucking curtains mog every existing hairstyle


Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 305700
> 
> aka curtains @Nosecel was right all along and ive only realised now tbh


Was that gay banned?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 12, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> Fucking curtains mog every existing hairstyle
> 
> Was that gay banned?


get curly curtains son


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> no weeb shit in my threads please


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 12, 2020)

Fuk said:


> get curly curtains son


Is it even considered curtains lol. Curly hair is cool but only certain phenotype can pull it off


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 13, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome. I made this thread with you in mind.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 13, 2020)

Any more wavy than this starts to become bad


----------



## ChicoTier Bones (Mar 13, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Curly, dirty blonde, medium to long hair.
> View attachment 304696
> View attachment 304698
> 
> ...



Mfw chinky straight hair 

Fuarkkkk


----------



## Schönling (Mar 13, 2020)

Does anybody have experience with curl activators?


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Mar 19, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Curly, dirty blonde, medium to long hair.


only looks good if you have a very masculine face. Curly hair softens your face, makes most men look like babies and not dimorphic.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 19, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> only looks good if you have a very masculine face. Curly hair softens your face, makes most men look like babies and not dimorphic.


good news 4 me


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> You need colouring to match, jfl an indian or some ethnic getting this haircut


Im Indian and have that. It works well with all races.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 13, 2020)

Fuk said:


> first 3 look better curly
> 
> barretts stylist should be shot for that pic


You're delusional if you think Nessman looks better with curly hair.


----------

